# What bow to buy, help explain the differences ?



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I ve been bowhunting for a few years now, and would like to upgrade from my entry level PSE. I like the Hoyt bows the best. The Katera or Alphamax sell for around $800 with approx 320 fps, or the PowerHawk sells for around $500-600 (two similiar models) with 303-308fps. Is there going to be a big noticeble difference losing 18fps. Are the first two worth the extra money? They all look physically the same. My local dealer also has 08 Mathews DXT on close out for $650. What are peoples thoughts the the DXT. Just looking for a little input from some experienced archers.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well what I can say is shoot them all and see what you like better.

Because you are looking at the top of the line bows these companies are putting out. It is like buying a ford or chevy. Which ever one is your preference....some will say matthews....other will tell you hoyt. They both or all have simular spec's on the bow.

There is not much difference (IMO) between the alphamax and the Kateria. I own the Kateria and shot the alphamax last weekend. To me not that much difference. Right now you should be able to get the kateria for about $100 to $200 less than the alphamax. that is what the guy at my pro-shop said. Because my buddy was going to trade his in on an alphamax. But the pro-shop guy told him he should go with the kateria because it was $150 cheaper.....and that is $150 cheaper than what I paid for it last fall. Something to think about....

Now that DXT seems like a great price. But shoot it to see how it fits you. One thing is I did not like the way it felt when I drew it back. I like the kateria better. Just my preference. Plus last year when I was in the buying mood the DXT was $100 more than the Kateria.

Either way you go would be fine. But Just see what one feels smooth for you. the FPS really is mininal IMO. that is if you are using a sharp broadhead, good shot placement, and your shots are not longer than 40 yards or so.


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

if yor looking for cheap check out e-bay and archerytalk.com for deals i just picked up a dxt and like it alot


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just gotta shoot them, thats the only way you will know which one fits you best. I have mathews bow's. I just got a new DXT also, I shot about 7 bows trying to pick out the best bow. I even went as far as shooting them blind folded.

Thats the only true way you are going to pick the bow that fits and shoots the best without a bias.

Try it out! Just have a spotter!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I just ordered up a new dxt. Personally, I really like the bow a lot and I was due for an upgrade, it has been a couple years. Honestly, the alphamax is a great bow too, I just hate the grip and how heavy it is. Don't look at the speed of the bow! All bows are going to be plenty fast these days. Don't get hung up on that. Honestly if you get your bow all set up and it's shooting between 230-290 fps, your going to be just fine. Just get in and shoot them, new bows are expensive, so be picky.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Shoot everything your looking at. You don't know what feels the best until you personnally shoot it.

I personnally would buy the DXT, it's: fast; short axle to axle "w/out loosing forgiveness"; it's a proven bow so it's durable; and it's very quite.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Read the thread in this forum: DXT vs. Katera


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Bretts and a DXT... I thought you didn't like that little bow! LOL

Ya know thay all make a great bow, shoot as many as you can, try to deal local if you can. But if not do what the others have said AT classifieds is hard to beat.
The old switchback is still an all time favorite as is the SB XT.
I looked a a nice little hoyte the other day, I never thought little and hoyt could be used in the same sentance but I believe it weighed like 3 3/4 lbs and felt really nice!
I shot the Reezen 6.5 and man to tell you the truth I really liked it! The draw cycle was a little rough as it is a speed bow. But the wall was solid and it was smoking and accurate, nice combo if you ask me!
That being said I think I'll keep my DXT for another year!


----------

